# 2700 acre QDM club Jefferson County  one hour from Augusta



## DZ1093 (May 29, 2009)

•	Good road system
•	25 max members
•	Camp area 
•      Property all in one piece
•	Club house with bunks and restroom facilities
•	Electricity and water available
•	Cooking facilities in club house
•	Pin in system no reserved areas
•	Plenty of deer and turkey very few hog if any
•	Bag limits two bucks must have a minimum 15 inch outside spread (exception for dependent  children under 16 years of age who have never killed a deer)  and 4 does
•	Mostly planted pines some hard woods near creek that runs through property
•	Ten minutes from Louisville 
•	Decent hotel in town
•	Nice old plantation bed and breakfast two miles from the club (will make wife happy)
•	Large grocery store in town
•	Family club year round access for recreation
•	Shooting area for sighting in rifles
•	Food plots
•	Dues for 2009-2010 season $930.00
•	Please keep in mind this is a club not a guided hunt work is done by members so the more we do the better it gets
•	Please call club president Dennis @ (706) 833-1618 you can email me with question if you like but I am a relatively new member and have posted all I know so my answer will probably be please call Dennis.


----------



## DZ1093 (Jun 9, 2009)

Still have openings available. These are pictures of the creek that runs through the property.


----------



## *Mudslinger* (Jul 6, 2009)

do you allow coon huntting


----------



## DZ1093 (Jul 6, 2009)

Please call Dennis the number is in the original post he can answer your question.


----------



## gobblinglawyer (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice looking tractor you got there.

Reminds me of mine and Alan's!

This is a good club guys.  I've seen it firsthand and if I didn't have my own farm would join in a heartbeat.


----------



## DZ1093 (Dec 23, 2009)

Club is now actively recruiting members for the 2010 - 2011 season here are some pictures of deer taken at the club.


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Interested!*

What are dues in 2010?
Is property one piece?
Is there year around access?
Is money for food plots, etc included in dues?
If you can answer these questions and send me any other info i would certainly appreciate it.
Regards, KF7


----------



## DZ1093 (Jan 12, 2010)

Some of your questions are answered in the original post. For the others please call club president Dennis @ (706) 833-1618. I am a relatively new member and have posted all I know.


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 13, 2010)

Drop the members to 20 and raise the dues to make-up the difference. I've hunted on mae lamb rd. right off U.S. 1 good hunting in the area. Would consider joining if members were fewer. And would bring my huntin buddys with me.


----------



## Silvertip (Jan 14, 2010)

southerndraw said:


> Drop the members to 20 and raise the dues to make-up the difference. I've hunted on mae lamb rd. right off U.S. 1 good hunting in the area. Would consider joining if members were fewer. And would bring my huntin buddys with me.


why aren't you on mae lamb anymore? How many guys you got?


----------



## Rick Keller (Jan 15, 2010)

I may be interested, we are about 4 guys, I am 63yers old my buddy is 51, my son is 40.  We all have bucks on the wall.  Call Rick at 404-217-0070 .  My e-mail is kell7801@bellsouth.net


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 15, 2010)

Silvertip said:


> why aren't you on mae lamb anymore? How many guys you got?



The land I was on in jefferson co. (mae lamb) was an 1100 acre piece picked up by a club I joined in johnson co. Was not impressed with the johnson co portion, but when I seen the jefferson piece, I paid the man on the spot. All mixed hardwoods and pines with a big creek bordering the property, BEAUTIFUL PIECE!! But the club originally in johnson declined to pick it back up and I'm glad the president mentioned that right before he hung up the phone collecting dues. I moved on. And to the second part of the question: 3 to 4 including myself.


----------



## mbrowland (Jan 29, 2010)

*2 hunters interested*

Do you have any by-laws?    How many members do you currently have?


----------



## DZ1093 (Jan 29, 2010)

Please call club president Dennis @ (706) 833-1618 He can help you with that information.


----------



## cjcj1111 (Mar 14, 2010)

Blue light special: Dues go from end of april to end of april. We will allow turkey hunters to hunt the full season.


----------



## benellisbe (Jun 10, 2010)

I own some land in Jefferson County.  Where is this lease located at (roughly)?  I'm always looking for more places to hunt.


----------



## DZ1093 (Sep 6, 2010)

Still looking for a few good members.


----------



## DZ1093 (Mar 10, 2011)

Now seeking members for the 2011 -2012 season.


----------



## coastalhunter (Mar 15, 2011)

what are your rules on guests?


----------



## DZ1093 (Mar 15, 2011)

One of your guest are allowed per paid member after Thanksgiving. There is a ten dollar per hunt fee payable to the club. Your spouse and children are included in your fee and not considered guest. Paid member must be present on club property for his guest or family to be on club property.


----------

